# Norwegian: Det ble litt panikkaktig



## Grefsen

I just found an article titled – Det ble litt panikkaktig when I was checking some Norwegian websites for an update about the Team Strømmen bus fire that was discussed in the following thread:

Team-bussen tok fyr

I'm not able to find the word 'panikkaktig' in any of the dictionaries that I have checked and have a feeling that it is probably a compound word.  I know that 'panikk' is Norwegian for 'panic' and that one meaning for 'akt' is 'act' (I believe another is 'nude' ) so I'm guessing that 'panikkaktig' roughly means 'panicking' (or perhaps 'panicking while naked.' ).   Putting all of that together would the headline "Det ble litt panikkaktig" mean 'There was little panicking?'

Right under the headline the first sentence is "Stine på krykker ut  av brennende buss."  Could the translation of this be 'Stine gets out of the burning bus while on crutches?"

'På forhånd takk!'  (Thanks in advance!)


----------



## juronjaure

You're right. "På krykker" means "on crutches".

And to your other question: "panikkaktig" is an adjective made of the noun "panic", litterally it means "like panic". You were right about the meaning in the context of the headline.
"-aktig" is an ending comparable to the english "-like" or "-ish" and has nothing to do with nude. It makes an adjective if you add it to a noun.
Check the entry of Bokmålsordboka for more information.

Hope I could help you!


----------



## kirsitn

Panikkaktig means panicky, so you could translate it as "Things got a little panicky".

"-aktig" is a suffix that's more or less equivalent to "-ish" or "-like" in English. It can be used with a noun or adjective to make a new adjective that describes something which is different from the original concept, but still resembles it. 

rødaktig -> redish
alveaktig -> elflike
gutteaktig -> boyish
hundeaktig -> doglike

The other translation (Stine...) is correct.


----------



## Grefsen

juronjaure said:


> You were right about the meaning in the context of the headline.
> "-aktig" is an ending comparable to the english "-like" or "-ish" and has nothing to do with nude.



I was actually just being a bit silly about the alternative translation for 'akt' being 'nude' and didn't really think the headline of the article had anything to do with 'panicking while naked.'  However,  it does illustrate how foreigners can sometimes completely confuse the meaning of a passage if they misunderstand a single word.  



juronjaure said:


> It makes an adjective if you add it to a noun.
> Check the entry of Bokmålsordboka for more information.



I'm not sure exactly where you are suggesting that I should check.  I couldn't find anything about 'aktig' in either of the 'Bokmål' dictionaries that I have.    Is there a website that you can recommend?

BTW - How would I say two dictionaries 'på norsk?'


----------



## Grefsen

kirsitn said:


> Panikkaktig means panicky, so you could translate it as "Things got a little panicky".
> 
> "-aktig" is a suffix that's more or less equivalent to "-ish" or "-like" in English. It can be used with a noun or adjective to make a new adjective that describes something which is different from the original concept, but still resembles it.
> 
> rødaktig -> redish
> alveaktig -> elflike
> gutteaktig -> boyish
> hundeaktig -> doglike
> 
> The other translation (Stine...) is correct.



'Tusen takk igjen for alle din hjelpen!'   

I also noticed that you are new to Word Reference so "Velkommen!"


----------



## kirsitn

Grefsen said:


> 'Tusen takk igjen for alle din hjelpen!'
> 
> I also noticed that you are new to Word Reference so "Velkommen!"



_Takk! _ A small note concerning your first sentence: When a noun follows a personal pronoun, it has to be in the indefinite form (is that the correct grammatical term in English?):

_Tusen takk igjen for all din hjelp. _
or
_Tusen takk igjen for all hjelpen din._ 
or simply
_Tusen takk igjen for all hjelpen._ (The most common way to say it.)

In other words:
_Min hund_
but
_Hunden min_

For example
_Dette er min hund._ (This is my dog.)
but
_Hunden min er svart og hvit._ (My dog is black and white.)

It's not supposed to be easy... ;-)


"Two dictionaries" is _to ordbøker_, and I was planning to give you the link to bokmålsordboka online, but apparently I'm not yet allowed to post links.


----------



## Grefsen

Grefsen said:


> I just found an article titled – Det ble litt panikkaktig .......



I was just attempting to read more of this article and was wondering if my translation of the following two sentences is essentially correctly?



> Berger var blant dem som satt bakerst i bussen og oppdaget brannutviklingen. Bussen befant seg da ved Kvikne, like ved Vinstra.



Berger was one of those (players) that sat in the back of the bus and detected the start of the fire.  The bus was near the town of Kvikne,  likewise near the town of Vinstra.


----------



## Grefsen

kirsitn said:


> _Takk! _ A small note concerning your first sentence: When a noun follows a personal pronoun, it has to be in the indefinite form (is that the correct grammatical term in English?):
> 
> _Tusen takk igjen for all din hjelp. _
> or
> _Tusen takk igjen for all hjelpen din._
> or simply
> _Tusen takk igjen for all hjelpen._ (The most common way to say it.)



'Tusen takk igjen _for all hjelpen.'   _



kirsitn said:


> In other words:
> _Min hund_
> but
> _Hunden min_
> 
> For example
> _Dette er min hund._ (This is my dog.)
> but
> _Hunden min er svart og hvit._ (My dog is black and white.)
> 
> It's not supposed to be easy... ;-)



'Tusen takk for norsk leksjonen.'    I almost feel like I am back at "Universitetet i Oslo internasjonale sommerskolen" again.  




kirsitn said:


> "Two dictionaries" is _to ordbøker_, and I was planning to give you the link to bokmålsordboka online, but apparently I'm not yet allowed to post links.



As I recall, I needed to get up to 30 posts before I was allowed to post links.  Perhaps it is still possible to send me the link in a PM?


----------



## Lemminkäinen

kirsitn said:


> I was planning to give you the link to bokmålsordboka online, but apparently I'm not yet allowed to post links.



The link can be found in the stickied 'Resources' thread in this forum (or just go here). (How strange. I'm certain that I already posted in this thread  ).



Grefsen said:


> Berger was one of those (players) that sat in the back of the bus and detected the start of the fire.  The bus was near the town of Kvikne,  likewise near the town of Vinstra.



The translation looks fine, though I think the red part could be phrased a bit better. I can't come up with anything, but the meaning is that it's the place Kvikne (where the bus was) that is located close to Vinstra.

Edit: *norskleksjonen*. Compound word


----------



## Grefsen

Lemminkäinen said:


> The link can be found in the stickied 'Resources' thread in this forum (or just go here). (How strange. I'm certain that I already posted in this thread  ).



 Kult! 



Lemminkäinen said:


> The translation looks fine, though I think the red part could be phrased a bit better. I can't come up with anything, but the meaning is that it's the place Kvikne (where the bus was) that is located close to Vinstra.



One of the problems for me with that second sentence was that I really wasn't sure what 'befant seg' means.



Lemminkäinen said:


> Edit: *norskleksjonen*. Compound word



Oh yes, another one of those dreaded Norwegian compound words.


----------



## kirsitn

Like ved = right by/in the vicinity of/right next to.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Grefsen said:


> One of the problems for me with that second sentence was that I really wasn't sure what 'befant seg' means.



I've been trying to come up with a good translation for *å befinne seg*, but I'm really at a loss here.

'To be situated' seems to fit, but I feel it loses something in translation.


----------



## Grefsen

Lemminkäinen said:


> I've been trying to come up with a good translation for *å befinne seg*, but I'm really at a loss here.
> 
> 'To be situated' seems to fit, but I feel it loses something in translation.



Could this be one possible translation of that last sentence?

The bus ended up in the town of Kvikne, which is near the town of Vinstra.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Yes, that would be correct


----------



## Grefsen

Lemminkäinen said:


> Yes, that would be correct



'Tusen takk igjen for all hjelpen'   Perhaps I will finally have a good understanding of this article by the time the next Team Strømmen article gets posted at the  Romerikes Blad website.


----------

